# Select Statement als temporärer Table



## Reggie (24. Jun 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

Mir ist als habe ich das schonmal so gesehen bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob und vorallem wo.

Es geht darum das ich folgendes machen möchte:

Join (Select ADRE_AKT.ADR_INR,GUID_DOSSIER from ADRE_AKT where ADRE_AKT.FREI1N = 1314 and ADRE_AKT.ADR_INR = ADRE_ASI.INR) as guid 

Also ein Select Statement joinen und dieses dann als temporären Table benutzen.

Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht?

Bin froh um jeden Feedback.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jun 2011)

schon mal gesehen


----------



## Marcinek (26. Jun 2011)

Naja ist ein normales select in der from anweisung

du kannst dann in der äußerden die Spalten normal nutzen und dort das

ADRE_AKT.FREI1N = 1314

machen


----------



## Reggie (26. Jun 2011)

Wie meinst du das, ein normales select in der from anweisung?


----------



## Marcinek (26. Jun 2011)

select * from (select * from table) as tablein 

dann bekommst du alle spalten von table als tablein


----------



## Reggie (26. Jun 2011)

Kann es sein das das net alle/viele datenbanken unterstützen? Habs mit Pervasive versucht, da klappts nicht.


----------



## Marcinek (26. Jun 2011)

Nein das klappt nicht überall.

Ich benutze es nur für MS Dynamics CRM in MSSQL 

Sonst aber ist der weg eher, dass man das über joins machen kann oder eine view.

Also man kann darauf verzichten.


----------



## Reggie (26. Jun 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Ich hab eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Mit Joins gehts, muss wohl ein bisschen verfahren gewesen sein.


----------

